# Cheap Flights New York



## 1927 (Sep 2, 2005)

I regularly browse the flight sites on the interwebby thing and right now the flights to New York have reached a six month low,if you fancy going Feb/March time-don't know about other dates cos i havent been looking!

Thru Airline Network I have just booked return flight with Virgin for £209 all inc.

Just thought I'd let ya all know in case you wanna bag yeself a cheap un.


----------

